# WOMEN's BOW Cases....is there....?



## ZBWB

Is there a place to get a bow case specifically tailored for a woman?...feminine and a bit girly?...LOL.

EVERY case out there is camo, green, brown, plastic, metal, dark, big and bloppy, or soft cases that are huge!

I finally ordered a Cabela's soft case....khaki green with a touch of camo...but have looked and looked for something a bit more feminine to no avail!!!!

Anyone out there have one that is feminine?....or know where you can get them?


----------



## Rowdy Runt

*Giry touch???*

If you find one let me know! I have had trouble finding things with a girly touch, I have decided that I going to make my own quiver with pink and zebra fabric, but I am handy with a sowing machine.. don't know how to girly up a bow case? get one cheap and break out the spray paint LoL but seriously they do have spray paint for plastic worth a try if you find one cheap that wouldn't matter?


----------



## z28melissa

lol "big and bloppy"...
I always thought it would be cool if someone made colored hard cases, like the $40 plano cases but in something other than green and black! Hopefully some day!


----------



## MN_Chick

Just get the black hard case and decorate it with glitter or paints, lol.


----------



## kimmiedawn

I saw a pink Bowtech bow case at an outdoor expo we went to last month. So maybe they are all comin around now..:shade:


----------



## ZBWB

Well, I have archerchick making me a BEAUTIFUL Bling Sling!!!!...black, gold, silver, mirrored silver with rhinestones!!!!...she is SO talented and very reasonably priced too!

I am going to take rhinestones and line the edges of the camo "V's" on the sides of my Cabela's khaki green case and put a long rhinestone dangle from the handle..LOL. I already glued a pretty sparkly rhinestone to the "O" in my "DiamOnd" bow!...looks very girly!!!! My hubby is cracking up at my "need" to girly and bling things up...but hey...just cuz I enjoy the hunting, archery etc. doesn't mean I lose my femininity!!!!

I'll take pics once I am done with all my stuff and when I get the sling from archerchick and post them!


----------



## Rowdy Runt

*Bling Pics cant wait!*

Can't wait to see some pics!!!
Bling it out babe!
I am the same way, I don't mind getin durty when the time is right. however I also like to be girly! As you can tell from some of the pics that I just posted! I am so happy that I figured that out! But don't them fool ya! I actually have my camo knee high boots on right now! Seriously!


----------



## nanayak

I can't stand camo, but it was the only choice for the SKB double soft case. I covered it up with a homemade cover using Duck Cloth. It actually works better than I could have hoped. I've gotten a bunch of compliments on the case & I added 2 sets of straps, long for over the shoulder & shorter for carrying.


----------



## SLG2

We can get you a pink camo bow case at www.shootlikeagirl.com - I don't have these products loaded yet, but it is a soft case. We'll get it up this weekend. Karen


----------



## shooter-mom

I had a soft camo case that I hated as well but it was small enough to fit my bow well. I tried to dye it but it never took. As a last resort effort to make it "pretty" I spray painted it black and ironed on some pink decals. Turned out pretty nice I think. The only thing that is hard to do is finding a cloth case that will take the spray paint. So many of them have a finish to shed water which won't accept the paint. Just an idea, this way I can personalize it however I want.


----------



## JAG

I wonder if WHeely is making any bow cases? She's the one that makes those awesome custom quivers, you might giver her a shout and see.


Also, Alpine archery has some real nice light pink soft cases they are coming out with, they should have them ready just anytime from what i hear and i think they run $25.


----------



## ZBWB

Well, I got my case in from Cabela's today....WOOOOW...it's AWESOME! It's not real feminine but not real masculine either! It is a pretty khaki olive color, with two V strips of camo on the sides coming down angled to the center and has Cabela's sewn in on the front in gold. What the online pic didn't show nor did the ad reflect is that there is an awesome tool case attached to the backside!!!!...it's soft but has like 20 sizable compartments!!!!!...it's truly the BEST soft case I have seen and I have looked at MANY..believe me. I bought an ultra compact arrow case to fit into the side arrow pocket and it fits perfect and the inside is cushioned very well. There are two steel loops on the bottom corners in case you want to attach a shoulder strap...hope I didn't miss that when I was loading it...it may still be in there and I just didn't see it....AND, the handle is nice too. The fabric is VERY durable and thick and the entire case is very well constructed and zippers, all of it is just truly very well done. I am VERY Pleased and will merely bling it up a little with some rhinestones along the camo strips and I'm good to GO!...LOL


----------



## JAG

ZBWB said:


> Well, I got my case in from Cabela's today....WOOOOW...it's AWESOME! It's not real feminine but not real masculine either! It is a pretty khaki olive color, with two V strips of camo on the sides coming down angled to the center and has Cabela's sewn in on the front in gold. What the online pic didn't show nor did the ad reflect is that there is an awesome tool case attached to the backside!!!!...it's soft but has like 20 sizable compartments!!!!!...it's truly the BEST soft case I have seen and I have looked at MANY..believe me. I bought an ultra compact arrow case to fit into the side arrow pocket and it fits perfect and the inside is cushioned very well. There are two steel loops on the bottom corners in case you want to attach a shoulder strap...hope I didn't miss that when I was loading it...it may still be in there and I just didn't see it....AND, the handle is nice too. The fabric is VERY durable and thick and the entire case is very well constructed and zippers, all of it is just truly very well done. I am VERY Pleased and will merely bling it up a little with some rhinestones along the camo strips and I'm good to GO!...LOL


how much? and.. WE NEED PICS!


----------



## ZBWB

I'll try to get some pics and download them today....just really busy. It's awesome...truly is and I think it was like 65?....not much at all!!!! The additional arrow box was 20.00....both from Cabela's. Total for both with shipping and taxes was 105.00...so not bad and they shipped it right out...I ordered it like three days ago!


----------



## ZBWB

Until I can get the pics...here is the link.....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

KEEP IN MIND THOUGH: This pic and description is SOOOOO not NEAR as thorough as it is in reality. I had no idea that the external tool bag they show with it, comes as part of the bag "attached" to the backside of it...and is really nice!...has 10 inner pouches, and two outside, one zippered! It's just truly the nicest case I have seen. Hubby came in for lunch and said now he wants one too...he has a hard case, but wants this one for target, leagues, tournaments etc....and will use the hard case for hunting trips. I am thrilled. Later tonight I'll take and post pics. I have even decided that it's SO nice and classy a case that I think blinging it up will actually diminish it's appearance and take from it's looks...so am leaving it the classy bag it is! I also like it because it fits parallel limbs yet it's only 39" long...so not bulky or hard to carry...and it's lightweight too!


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Hmm ... well I haven't seen too much (Aurora Archery) ... but I've been keeping an eye on the Shibuya Archery site ... they came out with some swanky coloured recurve cases ... and I'm hoping they're going to possibly do the same move with compound ...

http://www.shibuya-archery.com/english/product02.html


----------



## ZBWB




----------



## gamecooker

Nice case Wow. Lots of neat pockets and stuff.

Neet does make a soft case that is black with a middle panel that can be either pink or purple also a target quiver you can get with the pink or purple on it too. Was looking at Ye Olde Archery Shoppe they have pic of them, though it is ordered with camo I called them and they said you can special order it with the colors in the comment section of your order, though it will take 3 weeks. Check out the neet.com site and it will show ya differant cases with differant patterns. 

I am going wait til this wkend though and check out Shoot Like a Girls site for the pink camo one


----------

